# May Releases by GW



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Well we all already know about the Necrons, but here is a full list of the May GW releases... (to discuss and see pictures of the Necrons, see this thread - http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=109619)



*Product*
|
*Contents*
|
*Date*
|
*Price*
|
*Material*

Necron Triarch Stalker | 1 mini | may 5th | $47.00 | Plastic
Necron Tomb Blades | 3 minis | may 5th | $41.25 | Plastic
Necron Canoptek Wraiths | 3 minis | may 5th | $47.00 | Plastic
Necron Canoptek Spyder | 1 mini | may 5th | $33.00 | Plastic
Nemesor Zahndrekh | 1 mini | may 5th | $19.25 | Finecast
Illuminor Szeras | 1 mini | may 5th | $21.50 | Finecast
Vargard Obyron | 1 mini | may 5th |$16.00 | Finecast
Necron Destroyer Lord Upgrade Pack | 5 parts | may 5th | $10.00 | Finecast
Necron Heavy Destroyer Upgrade Pack | 3 parts | may 5th | $8.25 | Finecast
Citadel Water Effect | 1 bottle | may 5th | $25.00 | Hobby 
Space Marine Bike Squad Upgrade Pack | 3 parts | may 19th | $10.00 | Finecast
Crimson Fists Shoulder Pads | 10 parts | may 19th | $10.00 | Finecast
White Scars Bike Squad Upgrade Pack | 6 parts | may 19th | $10.00 | Finecast
Crimson Fists Command Squad Upgrade Pack | 9 parts | may 19th | $13.25 | Finecast
Ultramarines Shoulder Pads | 10 parts | may 19th | $10.00 | Finecast
Crimson Fists Tactical Squad Upgrade Pack | 13 parts | may 19th | $14.75 | Finecast
Crimson Fists Assault Squad Upgrade Pack | 14 parts | may 19th | $14.75 | Finecast
Iron Hands Tactical Squad Upgrade Pack | 23 parts | may 19th | $18.25 | Finecast
Sergeant Telion | 1 mini | may 19th | $16.00 | Finecast
Space Marine Librarian with Staff & Book | 1 mini | may 19th | $16.00 | Finecast
Space Marine Librarian: Force Sword & Bolt Pistol | 1 mini | may 19th | $16.00 | Finecast
Space Marine Chaplain: Crozius & Power Fist | 1 mini | may 19th | $16.00 | Finecast
Space Marine Chaplain: Skull Helmet | 1 mini | may 19th | $16.00 | Finecast
Space Marine Librarian: Force Axe & Plasma Pistol | 1 mini | may 19th | $16.00 | Finecast
Space Marine Apothecary: Chainsword | 1 mini | may 19th | $16.00 | Finecast
Damned Legionnaire: Multi Melta | 1 mini | may 19th | $16.00 | Finecast
Damned Legionnaire: Heavy Flamer | 1 mini | may 19th | $16.00 | Finecast
Damned Sergeant: Bolt Pistol & Power Weapon | 1 mini | may 19th | $16.00 | Finecast
Damned Legionnaire: Flamer | 1 mini | may 19th | $16.00 | Finecast
Shadow Captain Kayvaan Shrike | 1 mini | may 19th | $19.25 | Finecast
Chapter Master Pedro Kantor | 1 mini | may 19th | $19.25 | Finecast
Marneus Calgar, Lord Macragge | 1 mini | may 19th | $19.25 | Finecast
Chief Librarian Tigurius | 1 mini | may 19th | $19.25 | Finecast
Kor'sarro Khan | 1 mini | may 19th | $19.25 | Finecast
Space Marine Captain in Terminator Armour | 1 mini | may 19th | $19.25 | Finecast
Chaplain Cassius | 1 mini | may 19th | $19.25 | Finecast
Sergeant Chronus | 2 minis | may 19th | $19.25 | Finecast
Forgefather Vulkan Heston | 1 mini | may 19th | $21.50 | Finecast
Space Marine Techmarine | 1 mini | may 19th | $21.50 | Finecast
Space Marine Terminator Chaplain | 1 mini | may 19th | $21.50 | Finecast
Captain Darnath Lysander | 1 mini | may 19th | $21.50 | Finecast
Space Marine Casualties | 3 minis | may 19th | $24.00 | Finecast
Space Marine Masters of the Chapter | 4 minis | may 19th | $33.00 | Finecast
Space Marine Damned Legionnaires 1 | 4 minis | may 19th | $33.00 | Finecast
Space Marine Damned Legionnaires 2 | 4 minis | may 19th | $33.00 | Finecast
Ultramarines Tyrannic War Veterans | 4 minis | may 19th | $33.00 | Finecast
Legion of the Damned Squad | 5 minis | may 19th | $41.25 | Finecast
Space Marine Veterans MK2 | 5 minis | may 19th | $41.25 | Finecast
Space Marine Veterans | 5 minis | may 19th | $41.25 | Finecast
Space Marine Thunderfire Cannon | 1 mini | may 19th | $56.00 | Finecast
Table courtesy of wamp.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

That is a shitload of resin.


----------



## pantat (May 15, 2011)

Omg that's awesome, I can FINALLY get the non terminator armour librarians I need! And the apothecary which I can use for my sanguinary priests! This month is going to hurt so bad combined with the necrons I need.....


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Space Marine Captain in Terminator Armour?!

They're either releasing a new wave for Marines, in which case; that was quiet!

Or they're remaking the little old dude on the 25mm base, in which case; dafuq, GW?

In any case, no Chaos. Hopes still up.

Midnight


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

MidnightSun said:


> Space Marine Captain in Terminator Armour?!
> 
> They're either releasing a new wave for Marines, in which case; that was quiet!
> 
> Or they're remaking the little old dude on the 25mm base, in which case; dafuq, GW?


They still sell it in metal here - http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440271a&prodId=prod1050241

So I imagine it's that one re-released in finecast.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

MidnightSun said:


> Space Marine Captain in Terminator Armour?!
> 
> They're either releasing a new wave for Marines, in which case; that was quiet!
> 
> ...


http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440271a&prodId=prod1050241

This dude?

EDIT: Ninja'd


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

Yay! More Space Marines cause we didn't have enough...


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Loads of stuff 

All of the marine single blisters updated to finecast and even casualties!

And water effects too. I wonder how that'll look.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Spyders are in plastic. Thats a breath I can let out.


----------



## pantat (May 15, 2011)

Good news that stalker is same price as a dreadnought tho


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Necron Canoptek Spyder 1 mini may 5th *$33.00* Plastic


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Iron Angel said:


> Necron Canoptek Spyder 1 mini may 5th *$33.00* Plastic


Yep, good luck to Boc (or Boc's wallet?).


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Red Corsairs said:


> Yep, good luck to Boc (or Boc's wallet?).


My poker skills will be challenged, but I will prevail...

...and even if I don't, fuck it I'm buying it anyway!


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Thunderfire Cannon Thunderfire Cannon Thunderfire Cannon Thunderfire Cannon Thunderfire Cannon Thunderfire Cannon Thunderfire Cannon Thunderfire Cannon 

!!!!!

OMG YES finally a Thunderfire Cannon i can assemble without glueing my hands together while the model falls to pieces.


----------



## VanquisherMBT (Apr 18, 2012)

So where is my hydra, medusa, colossus, Griffon, bastonne, plastic rough riders and plastic kasrkin?

So many releases of the most boring army in 40k in the worst model material on earth...I am disappoint


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

VanquisherMBT said:


> So where is my hydra, medusa, colossus, Griffon, bastonne, plastic rough riders and plastic kasrkin?


Most of those kits you can get from FW.


----------



## VanquisherMBT (Apr 18, 2012)

cirs85 said:


> Most of those kits you can get from FW.


So?, most of the leman russ variants you could get from FW, valkyrie FW, manticore FW.

But GW now make them, and its not hard to make the basilisk make the Griffon and medusa at least


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

oh sorry, just sat on something in my back pocket. oh look, its a violin. would you like me to play it for you?


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Is it that really really small violin?


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm just glad the Triarch Stalker is not as expensive as I feared.


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm right there with Boc. I want to build that list that's almost entirely spyders and scarabs. GW will be taking my money and liking it.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

I may need to get a couple sorcerors...erm...librarians...for my Scythes of the Emperor, it's about time they had some. That's quite a list but I thought most of those were already in Finecast, guess I was wrong.


----------



## Cruxyh (Apr 22, 2012)

By the looks of thing, I'll probably be getting a Terminator Chaplain and a Apothecary, due to not being able to find the metal version. >.<


----------



## VanquisherMBT (Apr 18, 2012)

Vaz said:


> oh sorry, just sat on something in my back pocket. oh look, its a violin. would you like me to play it for you?


Do you not like getting releases for the army you play?, do you not like having every codex option available when you walk in gw?

Oh you do like having every codex option available to you?, right then shut up, or maybe gw could just cancel all these releases and future releases and just let you all get on with it?, that must be what you want


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Oooh, Finecast Legion of the Damned?! I might actually pick some of those up later then. I didn't like the prospect of converting metal miniature but finecast ones will probably serve my purpose very well indeed...


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Finecast is improving at a very fast rate. When I bought my resin Overlord it was absolutely horrid. But when I got Imotekh and Trazyn a couple months later, the quality was superb, beyond Bent Necron Weapon Syndrome, which is easily fixed with hot tap water. Barely any bubbles or excessive flash. Far better than people make it out to be.


----------



## pantat (May 15, 2011)

Archon Dan said:


> I'm just glad the Triarch Stalker is not as expensive as I feared.


seconded


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

VanquisherMBT said:


> Do you not like getting releases for the army you play?, do you not like having every codex option available when you walk in gw?
> 
> Oh you do like having every codex option available to you?, right then shut up, or maybe gw could just cancel all these releases and future releases and just let you all get on with it?, that must be what you want


well in that same train of thought...
where is my flash gitz?
where is my new plague bearers?
where is my chaos chosen?
where is my korraso on bike?
where is my [all the other shit]

it wont be your army every release, most times everything released will be for other people. chill out and wait your turn.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Finely the Librarians an Chaplains-took their time
Iron hands Squad very intriguing


----------



## VanquisherMBT (Apr 18, 2012)

the-ad-man said:


> well in that same train of thought...
> where is my flash gitz?
> where is my new plague bearers?
> where is my chaos chosen?
> ...


Been waiting my turn since the codex release, stupid marines didn't have to wait, dark eldar didn't have a long wait, necrons certainly haven't had a long wait, is it so hard to just finish one damn codex, its only a handful of units for a popular army


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

So they have basically moved the entire space marine metal catalogue from metal to finecast, it confirms that metal/plastic hybrids are as good as dead in the water so we could see other armies get the same treatment, things like eldar storm guardians, tau battle suits(thank god) and maybe the chaos upgrades for noise marines and thousands sons, assuming they dont get a full plastic revamp this year.

On a side note can we stay on topic (the new releases in may) and avoid derailing a thread because may does not include your armies models, may is necron month with a cart load of bonus fine cast marines stuff.If you want to bitch about gaps in the range take it elsewhere.


----------



## VanquisherMBT (Apr 18, 2012)

Just wanna say I'm not the one who made it a big issue by starting with childish pathetic silly violin comments, not saying anymore


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

> Space Marine Bike Squad Upgrade Pack 3 parts


What's this? Is it the Sergeant w/ Power Sword and 1x Plasma + 1x Melta that comes in the squadron kit?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Sethis said:


> What's this? Is it the Sergeant w/ Power Sword and 1x Plasma + 1x Melta that comes in the squadron kit?


i would say so, all of the list is previous produced stuff just converted to fine cast. Im hoping this stuff goes on general release because up to press the marine stuff in that list has all been direct only, which for fine cast is a pain in the arse* if *you get a miscast, as they wont have any in the store to exchange. Personally i havent had many problems with fine cast models so far but some people have and the fact they offer a no quibble exchange in store is the only thing i would say keeping fine cast worth buying for some of people.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I'm glad to see this honestly. It's one more range down, which means that we know the next one will likely be someone else who isn't Marines.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Haven't played my Salamanders in a couple of months. This may get me to dust off the models. I'm somewhat interested in the LotD and bikes (stuff I didn't build for my fluffy Salamanders). Most of the other stuff I already ahve in metal (and haven't yet built), so I'm probably not going to spring for the finecast anytime soon. We'll see.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

....Boy, sure would be nice if they released some of the more popular Tyranid models, it'd be nice to have a model at all for the Doom, Harpies, Parasite, spore pods. But I can wait, I know GW cna't release every model in the entire line all at one time. ALl things come to those who wait.... 

I'm glad they got all this out though, the less SM left in metal means the more Finecast for everyone else.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

holy hell, that's alot of marines.

If I'm correct, it also means that smurfs (and possibly, other marine armies) probably aren't getting new toys anytime soon.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Adramalech said:


> holy hell, that's alot of marines.
> 
> If I'm correct, it also means that smurfs (and possibly, other marine armies) probably aren't getting new toys anytime soon.


No, there are still Marine characters that I'm sure haven't been updated yet, and they can always get new stuff (possible 6th ed coming....Dark Angels and Black Templars are still pre-5th edition books).

But this definitely decreases the chances of seeing Marines in our next chunk of Finecast updates.


----------



## Blacksword72 (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks Red Corsairs, Now I can plan to upgrade my minatures for the Crimson Fists, The Necron Miniatures look really cool, (Even though I'm not a Necron Player) Just seeing the list is giving me idea's for my Crimson Fists Hobby wise....Pedro Cantor and Lysander would be perfect!!!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow, that's a lot of marines. I ordered most already two months ago as pewter. No problem for me as I prefer the weight. But, moar Crimson Fists stuff is a plus!


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Adramalech said:


> holy hell, that's alot of marines.
> 
> If I'm correct, it also means that smurfs probably aren't getting new toys anytime soon.


no smurfs *this* side of chrimbo


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Zion said:


> No, there are still Marine characters that I'm sure haven't been updated yet, and they can always get new stuff (possible 6th ed coming....Dark Angels and Black Templars are still pre-5th edition books).
> 
> But this definitely decreases the chances of seeing Marines in our next chunk of Finecast updates.


Unfortunately, you're probably right... 

I might be subconsciously making things up because of my deep distaste for marines. 2/3 of all 5th ed codexes were imperium-related (1/2 would be more than enough, I think) and 2/3 of imperium-related codexes were for marine chapters. (again, 1/2 would be more than enough).

40k, in light of this personal a-ha moment, is WAYYYY too H:FY! to be all that grimdark...

anyway, back on topic, I'm excited for the new Necron models. I particularly like illuminor szeras and the triarch stalker.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Bindi Baji said:


> no smurfs *this* side of chrimbo


we have heard from you since before last crimbo, welcome back


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

The release date for the Necrons is May 5th but I've not seen hide nor hair of them in the Advanced Orders section on the GW website. Could that date be a bit optimistic? Usually they spend a few weeks in Advanced Orders before their release date, no?


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Only one guy I want to see in Finecast .... Lemartes. That would be frigging awesome for me. I like the weight of most metals mini's but he is UN-FUCKING-WEILDY. The metal jump pack has fallen off even AFTER I pinned it.

Glad to see many of the others in FC though. Once they get most of the Marines done you can rest assured the rest will follow.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Fuck. Seems they noticed what a fucking bargain the old Iron Hands tactical squad box was.


----------



## pantat (May 15, 2011)

davespil said:


> The release date for the Necrons is May 5th but I've not seen hide nor hair of them in the Advanced Orders section on the GW website. Could that date be a bit optimistic? Usually they spend a few weeks in Advanced Orders before their release date, no?


Its only usually a week, so with White Dwarf coming out tmrw then that's perfect timing..


----------



## VanquisherMBT (Apr 18, 2012)

pantat said:


> Its only usually a week, so with White Dwarf coming out tmrw then that's perfect timing..


Tomorrow?, what is this tomorrow you speak of *sits reading the one I got today* tomorrow?


----------



## pantat (May 15, 2011)

VanquisherMBT said:


> Tomorrow?, what is this tomorrow you speak of *sits reading the one I got today* tomorrow?


*officially*


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Fuck. Seems they noticed what a fucking bargain the old Iron Hands tactical squad box was.


Oh? I missed this, what happened?

Midnight


----------



## VanquisherMBT (Apr 18, 2012)

pantat said:


> *officially*


Oh that word, we don't recognise that here, by the time GW release books/models we have ours built, painted and on the table


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> we have heard from you since before last crimbo, welcome back


Indeed! What secrets can you reveal....


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Well Necrons have gone up for advanced order on the website now. We get a much better look at many of the models thanks to the 360 degree views, and the look even more awesome then in teh leaked pics


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

davespil said:


> The release date for the Necrons is May 5th but I've not seen hide nor hair of them in the Advanced Orders section on the GW website. Could that date be a bit optimistic? Usually they spend a few weeks in Advanced Orders before their release date, no?


Necrons are up for pre order now


----------



## pantat (May 15, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> Necrons are up for pre order now


Just seen them now too. Look even better no there with the 360 view. Still massively disappointing the spdyers didn't come with scarabs  Can't wait to get a stalker in my colour scheme... :grin:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Wow I ninja'ed two people by covered both them being up for pre-order, and looking even better in 360. lol.


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

I have to say that spyder is up for model of the year seriously it looks amazing, I love the detail of the the little scarabs in it's abdomen.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

davespil said:


> The release date for the Necrons is May 5th but I've not seen hide nor hair of them in the Advanced Orders section on the GW website. Could that date be a bit optimistic? Usually they spend a few weeks in Advanced Orders before their release date, no?


They changed things a few months ago. Not sure exactly when but it was before the first Necron release, about the time White Dwarf's release date was changed. Anyway, things only get officially previewed on the site and put up for advance order one week prior to release.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> Necrons are up for pre order now


I knew once I posted that they would put them up and someone would point it out. Thats why I did it, to speed along the process...


----------



## BalancedDiet (Apr 23, 2012)

Those are astoundingly pretty models. No Doom/Night Scythe?


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

BalancedDiet said:


> Those are astoundingly pretty models. No Doom/Night Scythe?


There is allegedly going to be a "summer of fliers," though since that rumour has been ongoing for... well... forever, we can simply stand by and hope to receive it in the near future.

I'm just happy we're getting shinies at all haha


----------



## Marius_Ruberu (Feb 15, 2012)

IanC said:


> Thunderfire Cannon Thunderfire Cannon Thunderfire Cannon Thunderfire Cannon Thunderfire Cannon Thunderfire Cannon Thunderfire Cannon Thunderfire Cannon
> 
> !!!!!
> 
> OMG YES finally a Thunderfire Cannon i can assemble without glueing my hands together while the model falls to pieces.


 


Agreed, mine is still not put together.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Boc said:


> There is allegedly going to be a "summer of fliers," though since that rumour has been ongoing for... well... forever, we can simply stand by and hope to receive it in the near future.
> 
> I'm just happy we're getting shinies at all haha


Pretty sure one of those rumors said we'd have one this month...so far not seeing much up for pre-order. Wouldn't mind a flier for my army but I'm not holding my breath for it that's for sure.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Marius_Ruberu said:


> Agreed, mine is still not put together.


Is it still sealed in the box? I heard somewhere you could trade in old sealed metal figs for finecast, is that still going?


----------



## Marius_Ruberu (Feb 15, 2012)

SilverTabby said:


> Is it still sealed in the box? I heard somewhere you could trade in old sealed metal figs for finecast, is that still going?


That would be nice if it were still going but, mine is out of the box and has glue and green stuff on it trying to hold it together


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

*Autumn of Fliers


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Vaz said:


> *Autumn of Fliers


Are these supposed fliers going to be a release across all factions?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Marius_Ruberu said:


> Agreed, mine is still not put together.


I had one but it wouldn't STAY together. Even with pinning. Small metal contact areas make me sad. Even sadder when they don't fit together right.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Are these supposed fliers going to be a release across all factions?


Theres been mention of an Orky fighter bomber, the Dark Eldar Vampyre, a Tyranid flyer, the Necron Scythes and some 'mystery Space Marine flyer' that is not the Storm Eagle....


----------



## andrewm9 (Aug 21, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Theres been mention of an Orky fighter bomber, the Dark Eldar Vampyre, a Tyranid flyer, the Necron Scythes and some 'mystery Space Marine flyer' that is not the Storm Eagle....


That leaves Sisters and Tau in the cold for the moment I'm afraid. As that just about covers every army except Eldar. I think it highly likely that Eldar and Tau are in the works since they have existing flyers already, but I doubt Sisters will get anything new due their history of being ignored in supplements to date. When and if they get the full codex treatment though, that would be remedied.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

GrizBe said:


> Theres been mention of an Orky fighter bomber, the Dark Eldar Vampyre, a Tyranid flyer, the Necron Scythes and some 'mystery Space Marine flyer' that is not the Storm Eagle....


Well, I'm looking forward to the probability/possibility. I have Storm Raven plans but something else is welcome too


----------



## burad (Sep 20, 2009)

andrewm9 said:


> That leaves Sisters and Tau in the cold for the moment I'm afraid. As that just about covers every army except Eldar. I think it highly likely that Eldar and Tau are in the works since they have existing flyers already, but I doubt Sisters will get anything new due their history of being ignored in supplements to date. When and if they get the full codex treatment though, that would be remedied.


Since GW won't print any more of the WDs with Sisters in them, they effectively do not have a codex right now. When I asked GW about a month ago about the WDs because a buddy of mine wanted to start Sisters, I was advised to tell him to start a different army. Not sure if that anecdote says anything about GW's intentions regarding Sisters.


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

OIIIIIIO said:


> Only one guy I want to see in Finecast .... Lemartes. That would be frigging awesome for me. I like the weight of most metals mini's but he is UN-FUCKING-WEILDY. The metal jump pack has fallen off even AFTER I pinned it.
> 
> Glad to see many of the others in FC though. Once they get most of the Marines done you can rest assured the rest will follow.


Yes Lemartes! Please finecast him!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

burad said:


> Since GW won't print any more of the WDs with Sisters in them, they effectively do not have a codex right now. When I asked GW about a month ago about the WDs because a buddy of mine wanted to start Sisters, I was advised to tell him to start a different army. Not sure if that anecdote says anything about GW's intentions regarding Sisters.


No its just good advice,starting a sisters army now is pointless, they have a codex which is to get you by if you have the army already in your collection, the model range available is to supplement an already owned army, the models available are not ment to be used as a starter army as it contains no 10 woman squads. Sisters will get a new codex and they will get a range of modes to go with it,when the time is right for GW to make the release,which looks like next year as this year is pretty clogged up already because of 40k 6th and the hobbit.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

VanquisherMBT said:


> So where is my hydra


This, I would like to see more than anything for my Death Korps.


----------



## misfratz (Feb 9, 2012)

bitsandkits said:


> No its just good advice,starting a sisters army now is pointless, they have a codex which is to get you by if you have the army already in your collection, the model range available is to supplement an already owned army, the models available are not ment to be used as a starter army as it contains no 10 woman squads. Sisters will get a new codex and they will get a range of modes to go with it,when the time is right for GW to make the release,which looks like next year as this year is pretty clogged up already because of 40k 6th and the hobbit.


A few points...

-- Why are you so confident that Sisters will get a new codex next year? GW have done just enough to avoid Squatting the army, but that doesn't mean they intend to expend any effort on a new codex and miniatures.

-- Given that GW have an existing model range for Sisters of Battle that they are continuing to sell, it is simply rude of them not to at least provide a PDF of the recent White Dwarf codex.

-- I'm sure GW would prefer to sell people both the current metal battle sisters and any subsequent plastic sets that they might release.

In my opinion, failing to provide a PDF of the recent army list is, at best, incompetence of the highest order or, at worst, a sign that GW would rather Sisters of Battle would disappear, while not willing to kill them off as they did with Squats.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Why are squats allways wheeled out as an example? They were terrible and never had a codex and were not the only thing to be rightly culled for the better of 40k. why am i certain sisters will get a codex next year ? Simple answer is the time it will have taken jes goodwin to get from concept to production since he finished dark eldar. 
why is there no pdf? Those who wanted the list will have paid for the magazines and those that want it now could get back issues or ask someone to scan it for them,or borrow the magazines from a friend,gw does not have to hold our hands for stuff like this.

Gw have gone on record and said all current armies will be kept and updated, sisters were better sellers than DE and Necrons prior to the new codexes and plastic revolution so logically i see no financial reason why GW would not release a new codex and plastics range within 12-18 months of 6th edition


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> This, I would like to see more than anything for my Death Korps.


Well the place tjat sold you the deayh korpds also sells hydra


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

As B+K said, the Squat comparison is retarded, Sisters have had 2 and a half Codexes, Squats never even got one.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

TheKingElessar said:


> As B+K said, the Squat comparison is retarded, Sisters have had 2 and a half Codexes, Squats never even got one.


Very true. I think it's stupid that Squats keep coming up every time the Sisters do. GW has made it rather clear time and time again that they have no intention of squatting ANY of the armies that exist now.

That goes for Black Templar too.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Exactly. A better comparison is Blood Angels, who spent most (all?) of 4th with a PDF White Dwarf Codex, and got an awesome new set of plastics when finally redone. Or Wolves, who had a pamphlet, until they got the same treatment.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

TheKingElessar said:


> Exactly. A better comparison is Blood Angels, who spent most (all?) of 4th with a PDF White Dwarf Codex, and got an awesome new set of plastics when finally redone. Or Wolves, who had a pamphlet, until they got the same treatment.


Or Fantasy Warriors of Chaos who got split from the Chaos Daemons and Beastmen a couple years ago and spent some time as a White Dwarf codex.

Basically when GW invalidates a codex by removing other armies or updating options they put the effected army into a White Dwarf until they have a real update for the army.

Though the lack of a pdf ruleset for the Sisters is still pretty sad. The White Dwarf got them some much needed plublicity but by not capitalizing on this and putting the rules online GW is actually losing customers who missed their chance at getting the White Dwarf issues for some reason or another by are interested in picking up the army, even if it's just for low point games.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I agree on both counts - it's sad to see, just like every other time it happens, and they may be losing customers this way. However, I know Sisters aren't very popular around here, and having them still in store for (until the WD) the last 4 years I never saw them shift a box. Nobody wants an army of all-metal, and GW would dearly love to be able to stop making metal models full stop.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Whats quite funny is how people are anti metal these days yet in the time line plastic atmies are a very new concept,back in the day people were like "erghhh plastic",and that was after people were like "erghh squats"


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> Whats quite funny is how people are anti metal these days yet in the time line plastic atmies are a very new concept,back in the day people were like "erghhh plastic",and that was after people were like "erghh squats"


I think we're at the point where we're now (as a community) going "erghhhh Finecast". And we're STILL "erghhhh squats".

So basically, GW can't do anything right and they're horrible at their job and the community will tell you why in one breath and will talk about how awesome their army is in the next. Basically Haters Gonna Hate no matter what.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> So, can anyone tell me if the iron hands set gonna be, as it says, an upgrade set, or like the Dark Angel vets set?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

TheKingElessar said:


> Or Wolves, who had a pamphlet, until they got the same treatment.


Ah yes, the "not-quite-a-dex". Still got mine sat here on the shelf along with my current & 2nd Ed dexes.

I can't quite bring myself to get rid of it...... :secret:


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Firewolf said:


> >> So, can anyone tell me if the iron hands set gonna be, as it says, an upgrade set, or like the Dark Angel vets set?


It's the existing metal pieces kit simply made into Finecast.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Just came over from the GW site and noticed that the finecast minis listed here are no longer listed there. Personally, can't wait for some of those to show up in my local GW since I can't get them from the Indy retailers.


----------

